
Do you know why you want what you want? - liad
http://liadshababo.com/2010/09/do-you-know-why-you-want-what-you-want/
======
warwick
From the business side of things: remember to sell benefits, not features.

~~~
bobf
I recently finished reading "Switch: How to Change Things When Change is
Hard". One of the key points is that emotional motivation is crucial to
successfully effectuate lasting changes. Maybe it would be more appropriate to
say "remember to sell emotional benefits, not features"?

------
Das_Bruce
This is just inane.

~~~
rsanheim
Care to elaborate?

~~~
Das_Bruce
Everything he says is either nonsensical or completely obvious. It's almost as
if he's implying that if you feel like something is true then it won't be. >we
want them for the feelings we think they’ll give us. >You don’t want $5
million - you want what you think $5 million will give you - security, power,
sense of achievement. How many people don't realise that a pile of fifty
thousand paper notes isn't much good by itself?

> you don’t want the things you think you want for the reasons you think you
> want them. And that is just insulting. Yes we have hidden drives and
> motivators but to suggest that nobody except him knows anything they want is
> silly.

